# Happy Star Wars Day



## craigb (4/5/18)

And a balanced revenge of the Fifth to all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (4/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

Women in Stormtrooper helmets are the best thing to come out of Star Wars!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (4/5/18)

May the 4th be with you too. Just finished a re-run of the whole series up to date. So awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

As much as it is a movie, and I don't consider myself that much of a fanboy, I have to admit it, it REALLY bugs me when people refer to my son as a Jedi.

We have a Star Wars themed nursery, and had a Star Wars themed baby shower. As a result my son got three onesies with "I am a Jedi, like my father before me" printed on it. And it really bugs me, because the Gillitt family is Sith through and through. I take solace in the fact that Darth Vader was a Jedi at some point, and then fixed the error in his ways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (4/5/18)

Stosta said:


> As much as it is a movie, and I don't consider myself that much of a fanboy, I have to admit it, it REALLY bugs me when people refer to my son as a Jedi.
> 
> We have a Star Wars themed nursery, and had a Star Wars themed baby shower. As a result my son got three onesies with "I am a Jedi, like my father before me" printed on it. And it really bugs me, because the Gillitt family is Sith through and through. I take solace in the fact that Darth Vader was a Jedi at some point, and then fixed the error in his ways.
> 
> View attachment 130985



I'm also not a fanboy, but I do like both Star Wars and Star Trek very much, so...

May the force be with you -Spock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)

zadiac said:


> I'm also not a fanboy, but I do like both Star Wars and Star Trek very much, so...
> 
> May the force be with you -Spock



Young padawan, you have much to learn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Young padawan, you have much to learn.



Trust me, I'm ready to face the trials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (5/5/18)

zadiac said:


> Trust me, I'm ready to face the trials.


May the odds be ever in your favor. - Loki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/18)

I am your father!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

Mr @Stosta made the following admissions in posts above:



Stosta said:


> Women in Stormtrooper helmets are the best thing to come out of Star Wars!





Stosta said:


> As much as it is a movie, and I don't consider myself that much of a fanboy, I have to admit it, it REALLY bugs me when people refer to my son as a Jedi.
> We have a Star Wars themed nursery, and had a Star Wars themed baby shower. As a result my son got three onesies with "I am a Jedi, like my father before me" printed on it. And it really bugs me, because the Gillitt family is Sith through and through. I take solace in the fact that Darth Vader was a Jedi at some point, and then fixed the error in his ways.
> View attachment 130985



I therefore argue it to be a reasonable assumption that the act of conception was a Star wars themed event which most certainly involved the use of one black and one white storm trooper helmet.

Elementary my dear Watson...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Mr @Stosta made the following admissions in posts above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had a ST helmet for such occasions! That and to just walk around the shops wearing one shouting "pew pew" at people.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

Cold weather + braai = Wookie

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Cold weather + braai = Wookie
> 
> View attachment 131895


Thats Flippen Cuute man!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Cold weather + braai = Wookie
> 
> View attachment 131895



Oh my word @Stosta !
He is so cute!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Cold weather + braai = Wookie
> 
> View attachment 131895





Dietz said:


> Thats Flippen Cuute man!!





Silver said:


> Oh my word @Stosta !
> He is so cute!



I think we may have our official ECIGSSA Star Wars Day mascot!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (7/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (1/3/19)

This cannot wait for 4th May. Need to share this now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/19)

Adephi said:


> This cannot wait for 4th May. Need to share this now.




DAMN she has one hell of a voice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (3/5/19)

Really sad news just before SW day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)

Happy Star Wars day!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)




----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)




----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday GL!


----------

